# Freezing Yeast.....How to.



## Ducatiboy stu (22/8/13)

Ok, before everyone goes " Oh here he goes with another yeast thread argument" here is a method of freezing yeast for latter use

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f13/guide-making-frozen-yeast-bank-35891/

The reason I started this was due to a fellow brewer who had frozen his dried yeast.


----------



## Yob (22/8/13)

There was a couple of these threads a while ago, I think Wolfy did one and maybe bribie as well? Will try to dig them up...


----------



## argon (22/8/13)

Bribie (edit: beaten. as above maybe it was wolfy) did a tutorial about this a couple of years ago. Will try and find the link. I've had success with the method, still got some frozen samples from doing it a while back.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/8/13)

I know its been on here before...but just CBF trying to find them using my phone ( which is my only method of interneting )


----------



## Beersuit (22/8/13)

Here you go. 
Wolfys thread. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/54166-freezing-yeast-at-home-for-long-term-storagearchiving/

Bribies thread. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/50154-lets-freeze-some-yeast/



Both these threads got me into doing it and now I'm at 18 strains and working very well. I found these on my phone too by the way.


----------



## thebeemann (22/8/13)

How long has the oldest viable yeast sample been frozen by anyone ?


----------



## Beersuit (22/8/13)

I have a few samples frozen for around a year. Seem to fire up ok. I always do a small step starter first to get some life back into it though. 

I prefer to split my pack 6 ways without smacking the pack as I think you get more yeast per sample tube that way. 

I do 20ml yeast 15ml glycerine 25ml water per 60ml tube. I'm not changing my ratio because it has been working with ever strain I've split.


----------

